# So this happen last night



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I was pulling the sub out because I needed to move it and didn't get the cord fast enough before it broke inside...what are my options


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder if you can pull the jack off, and push the broken part out?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I suppose it doesn't push all the way through. Can you see if there is a back to the tube in the top one. 
Does that hexagonal shape mean that it unscrews?
You can always call customer support. They will know exactly what is necessary.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

This may sound crazy but try and vacuum it out with a vacuum hose.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Think I would try a toothpick and a teeny drop of superglue. or perhaps a really fine drill bit. prob plastic inside the broken post.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

jeffrobinson said:


> Think I would try a toothpick and a teeny drop of superglue. or perhaps a really fine drill bit. prob plastic inside the broken post.


I could be wrong but I doubt superglue will stick to the nylon and some of those connectors require a significant amount of force to pull straight out. I know I usually resort to twisting them to break the friction.

If it was mine I would remove and replace it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Use the other input?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Use the other input?


This is my favorite, and easiest. If you were running both inputs before, then using a 2-female to 1-male Y-Adapter will get you the same results.



jeffrobinson said:


> Think I would try .... a really fine drill bit.


Be very careful brandishing that drill! There's a solder joint somewhere on the other side!



robbo266317 said:


> ....If it was mine I would remove and replace it.


I also favor this solution, but be prepared to brandish a soldering iron.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lumen said:


> This is my favorite, and easiest. If you were running both inputs before, then using a 2-female to 1-male Y-Adapter will get you the same results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

May not increas the input gain at all. That use to be more common, but most subs now days don't get the bump.

Is it on your KK?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tonto said:


> May not increas the input gain at all. That use to be more common, but most subs now days don't get the bump.
> 
> Is it on your KK?




I would guess that's because the left one is also the lfe input vs having l/r and an lfe, or l/r and a bypass switch. 
Fwiw, I would replace it if I needed that input but I still think the left one is what he needs anyway. Like I said, it may be intentional. Not sure what the sub/amp is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Lumen said:


> Also the black one looks like it's LFE input. I would think that's the one he should use as it should bypass the subs internal X/O. Unless of course it's being used intentionally.


Agreed. For me it would be a nonstarter though because I always use the subs internal crossover.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

theJman said:


> Agreed. For me it would be a nonstarter though because I always use the subs internal crossover.




I was thinking that might be be the case here too. In that case, it looks like he needs to play switcheroo !!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I still say, put a wrench on it & see if it unscrews. I bet you can simply push it out from the back side.


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Brilliant vid!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Another easy option is to use a thin screw and thread it into the plastic. Once a couple of the threads have penetrated the plastic you should be able to pull it out.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

robbo266317 said:


> I could be wrong but I doubt superglue will stick to the nylon and some of those connectors require a significant amount of force to pull straight out. I know I usually resort to twisting them to break the friction.
> 
> If it was mine I would remove and replace it.


any recommendations on where to get a replacement? 

btw thank you for the recommendations, I tried a few options with no luck so I'm just replacing the piece.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Probably the easiest would be ebay or parts express.

http://www.parts-express.com/parts-express-gold-rca-jack-solder-type-with-nut-pair--090-278

As you can see the back of the socket is sealed so you don't have the option of pushing through the piece stuck inside.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright!!!! so I finally got around to taking out the piece that broke off inside and put it all back together, but now for some reason Its not powering up? do you think it could be a fuse issue, or did I screw something up when reinstalling. Thanks. :|#imnotthatsmart


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

Is there a switch by the power cord that might have been pressed? It happened to me. I was able to heat a tiny drill bit up and sink it into the broken piece then pull it out, and when I hooked it back up I had accidently flipped the main power switch.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

JQueen said:


> ....but now for some reason Its not powering up?


Does it have a detachable power cord? Those can sometimes work their way loose enough that they just _look_ plugged in. Unplug, then replug at the subwoofer end to make sure.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Time for a new sub. JK!
Not sure exactly what you did in terms of "fixing". I would have unscrewed the Jack and resoldered in a new one. Or used the other.......


----------

